# كيف يمكن فصل الشوائب



## isamsalim (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
لو كان لدينا ماء غير صافي جدا اي يحتوي على شوائب متنوعة و نسبة العوالق كثيرة و دقيقة كيف يمكن عزل هذه الشوائب رغم ان المهم لدي ان استحصل على الشوائب دون الاهتمام بالماء لوجود شوائب مهمة في هذا الماء مثل برادة الفضة و الذهب علما ان هذه البرادة دقيقة جدا . و لا يفيد الترشيح و لا التبخير انما اريد اسلوب اخر للترسيب الجيد و الفصل الجيد


----------



## jassim78 (7 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز العوالق اذا كانت بحجم كبير نوعا ما فانت تستطيع فصلها بعملية الترشيح او التطويف او التركيد
اما اذا انت تتكلم عن مواد ذائبة بالماء وليست جزيئات كبيرة فيمكن ان تلجا للفصل الكهربائي حسب الايونات او الاستخلاص بالمذيب


----------



## isamsalim (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز ان الشوائب عالقة مع الماء و هي آسنه ولكنها تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من جزيئات الذهب و الترشيح لم يجدي و التركيد بواسطة الشب ايضا غير مجدي فاذا كان هنالك مواد مرسبة متوفرة في السوق فيمكنك ان تخبرنا بها ( لان الماء خليط من انواع مختلفة من العوالق )لاننا نريد فطل الماء عن الرواسب بصوره ممتازة لان الضياع يعني الكثير فاذا امكن المساعدة رجاء


----------



## ال البيت (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*فصل الشوائب*

السلام عليكم
اسمحوا لي بالمداخلة
يبدو لي ان الاخ يواجه نفس المشكلة التي اواجها وهي اسخلاص الذهب من الشوائب والتي تبقى عالقة معه
وتترسب معه 
اخي العزيز تابعت هذا الموضوع فلم اجد الا الطرق المعروفة وهي الملغمة وطريقة السيانيد والثانية خطرة على من ليس له خبرة وتحتاج الى فني وكيميائي متمرس لكي يتعامل مع مركبات السيانيد لانها شديدة السمية
وقاتلة
وحيث ان الذهب يكون على شكل شذرات فمن الصعب فصله عن الشوائب وخاصة انها لا تذوب في الماء 
فيبقى لدينا شيء واحد وهو هل يمكن اذابة الشوائب ببعض الاحماض ام لا 
ننتظر تدخل بعض الاخوة للادلاء برايهم
ودمتم في حفظ الله


----------



## isamsalim (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المداخله و لكنني اريد اجابة عملية دقيقة بالتفاصيل و شكرا


----------

